# breastfeeding and albuterol?



## marywing (Nov 10, 2008)

I have asthma, and am nursing a 5 month old. i was about to use my nebulizer tonight when I realized I wasn't sure if it was safe (I was able to use it during pregnancy, but perhaps that's not the same thing?) I don't see any info. online.. i can make it til tomorrow without it, but my symptoms will get worse. I'm not willing to risk it unless it's safe, of course.. anyone use albuterol while nursing??
thanks!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

totally fine. Mommy's oxygen level is very important to baby


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Hale reports albuterol as an L1 with no pediatric concerns reported via milk. When used orally, significant blood/milk levels are found and that can cause problems with an infant. When inhaled, it's less than 10% absorbed into maternal plasma.


----------



## marywing (Nov 10, 2008)

Albuterol Inhalers and Breastfeeding: An Overview
It is not known if inhaled albuterol is passed through breast milk. Because of the potentially serious side effects that could occur in the nursing infant, the manufacturers of albuterol inhalers recommend that healthcare providers consider the possible risks and benefits before recommending albuterol inhalers while breastfeeding. Therefore, if you are breastfeeding or thinking of breastfeeding, make sure to let your healthcare provider know.

this is what i found online that worried me....


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Everything says that. The only person to listen to RE drugs and BF is thomas hale. Every one else is just covering their butts.


----------



## marywing (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
Everything says that. The only person to listen to RE drugs and BF is thomas hale. Every one else is just covering their butts.

ok if you say so! thanks


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Go do your treatment! Or I hope you are doing it while typing.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

My son was prescribed albuterol and he is 7 months old so I would assume its ok


----------



## marywing (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
Go do your treatment! Or I hope you are doing it while typing.

lol- i'm not doing it yet- i'm scared! but if they prescribe it to a 7 month old it must be fine. just don't want to do it until after she has eaten..


----------



## willowtree (Jul 28, 2007)

I have asthma and have had to use my nebulizer with liquid alberterol several times while nursing my now 2 1/2 year old. We have seen no adverse side effects whatsoever. let this be a comfort to you. however how small.
this coupled with what hale has to say.
breathing is extremely important, bottom line.
tori


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

how ya doing?


----------



## MommyToElla (Jun 2, 2005)

my dd had rsv at 10 days old and her breathing treatments were with albuterol... wouldn't worry.


----------

